# Topics > Related topics > Electronic nose >  Hana-chan, sniffer doggy robot, Next Technology LLC, Kita-Kyushu, Japan

## Airicist

Website - next-tech.co.jp

facebook.com/NextTechnologyLLC

Head - Takashi Takimoto

----------


## Airicist

Article "The bizarre $9,000 Japanese robot dog that sniffs out smelly feet (and will keel over if they're particularly pungent)"
'Hana-chan' can smell a person's feet and detect how pungent the odor is
Smelly feet are an embarrassment in Japan, where shoes are removed in homes
The robot, which has an odor detection sensor for a nose, will bark if it detects moderately smelling feet, but will keel over if the pong is particularly pungent

by Afp and Cecile Borkhataria
September 8, 2017

----------

